# My Elapids



## Aspidites (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi , I live in Durban South Africa and thaught I'd post a few pics of my collection , I really love australia and am itching to get there for a few months and do some herping..
Cheers
Andrew

My banded Snouted Cobra








My Cape Coral


----------



## Bung-Eye (Jul 11, 2007)

awesome looking snakes mate


----------



## Tatelina (Jul 11, 2007)

Naw... I want a coral!
But then again.. Australia has some pretty awesome snakes too.
Have you thought where you'd like to go in Australia?


----------



## krusty (Jul 11, 2007)

i love the look of that cobra,and the other one is nice to.
got any more.


----------



## Aspidites (Jul 11, 2007)

I want to go everywhere in aus!!! Mission beach queensland would be one stop... Heres my Night adder that I bred this year and his babies


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 11, 2007)

Awwww how cool is that Night Adder!!!!!!! I love your other snakes too Aspidites! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Aspidites (Jul 11, 2007)

another shot of the banded cobra , hes a baby they can get to 2.5m and as thick as your wrist !


----------



## Aspidites (Jul 11, 2007)

yeah those night adders are lovely , there skin texture is unique it feels like velvet , here is mum in her cage and the babies actually hatching she layed 3 clutches from1 mating and I ended up with 105 babies , hehe


----------



## krusty (Jul 11, 2007)

keep them comeing,will you sell your night adders or keep them all.


----------



## Aspidites (Jul 11, 2007)

Krusty ! I just had too many !! Sold what I could kept the prettiest pair for myself and released the rest of em..

Heres pictures of my snake room , a habitat shot of a place not too far from my house , and pics of my tiger snakes (the south african version)


----------



## Clairebear (Jul 11, 2007)

Aww cute! I really like that Cobra. Will have to check out Petlink.... lol jokes! Are they nasty or nice in temperament. It always fascinates me with elapids at the fact that if they bit... well eeek, and so many people just automatically assume they'll always bite anything. are yours easy to get out for cleaning and all that?


----------



## mrmikk (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi,

You will love Mission Beach, I was up there myself a few months ago. I wanted to see a cassowary in the wild, was told by the locals I could go for ages and not see one. First day out, I saw this guy, it was amazing!


----------



## Aspidites (Jul 11, 2007)

Clairebear that Cobra is pretty mean hey , i use a shift box to keep handling and stress to a minimum , I put a thawed meal in his cage and within seconds he literally flies out his hide box with his mouth open and bites anything he touches even the glass until he finally hits the target , its awesome to see , but they are big and quick but considered to be ''stupid'' unlike our forest cobras which are considered intelligent. I love him, hes a winner ...

mrmikk , that cassowary is too kewl ! glad you had luck on your side that day , cant wait too see one myself...yussis im KEEN!!


----------



## krusty (Jul 11, 2007)

your tiger snakes are nice they have a head like our brown tree snakes.


----------



## Clairebear (Jul 11, 2007)

Ha ha watch those Cassowary's! They're vicious! I'm taking kids on a music camp to Paluma and i can just hear the following happening - "hey MIss! Check this out! A big friendly bird! Oh... hold on... ARGH MY EYE!"

But Mission Beach is awesome! My aunt and uncle own a beach house they rent out the bottom of there. Right across from the beach too. You definitley need to visit Mission if you come over here Aspidites.


----------



## krusty (Jul 11, 2007)

mrmikk said:


> Hi,
> 
> You will love Mission Beach, I was up there myself a few months ago. I wanted to see a cassowary in the wild, was told by the locals I could go for ages and not see one. First day out, I saw this guy, it was amazing!



i must be doing something wrong as i have been up there 3 times and havent seen one yet,
o well maybe next time.


----------



## Aspidites (Jul 11, 2007)

Yeah they look very similar to your tree snakes , I could see them fitting into the boiga family nicely , some of your tree snakes are insane !!! those banded ones from kimberley ? i think thats the location , they are so pretty the banded ones and they get nice and big too , these tigers max out at around 2..5 ft ...


----------



## Aspidites (Jul 11, 2007)

Clairebare , yeah Ive heard thas cassowarys dont like petting so much ...I will def be visiting mission beach , I can see myself not wanting to come back home hehe


----------



## krusty (Jul 11, 2007)

yes those night tigers are so nice,and hard to get hold off.i am trying to get a pair


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Jul 11, 2007)

hey they are really nice snakes mate.. thanx for sharing


----------



## JasonL (Jul 11, 2007)

Clairebear said:


> Ha ha watch those Cassowary's! They're vicious! I'm taking kids on a music camp to Paluma and i can just hear the following happening - "hey MIss! Check this out! A big friendly bird! Oh... hold on... ARGH MY EYE!"
> 
> I don't think that will happen, as they usually try to gut you with their feet, your eyes should be fine.


----------



## Kratos (Jul 13, 2007)

Got a nice collection there mate, love that cobra. Got any pics of it hooding up?

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## mrmikk (Jul 13, 2007)

krusty said:


> i must be doing something wrong as i have been up there 3 times and havent seen one yet,
> o well maybe next time.


 
I considered myself pretty lucky that day, had only been in the bush about 30 minutes and was looking down setting the camera up and looked up and there he was, I was so bloody nervous I thought I was going to miss him. I got two decent shots and that made it all worth it. Didn't see any herps in the wild though, which was dissapointing, I think I used all my luck with the cassowary.


----------



## Tatelina (Jul 13, 2007)

Did you say you released your spare animals? That's so interesting..as not only would people not give up their animals that easily in Australia...but I believe it is illegal and frowned upon over here.



JasonL said:


> I don't think that will happen, as they usually try to gut you with their feet, your eyes should be fine.



Party pooper! I still chuckled...


----------



## gold&black... (Jul 15, 2007)

Love the way u'r herp room is set-up........ Can't wait to make one like that for myself........


----------



## Armand (Jul 16, 2007)

nice snakes!! i lived in south africa, pretoria and i love south african reptiles!!! if you do come and visit australia go to Uluru (Ayers Rock) i saw some amazing snakes/ lizards there its like a reptile heaven (went for 2 days and saw 3 diffrent types of snakes and 2 diff types of lizards..


----------



## Luke_G (Jul 16, 2007)

Awesum Snakes mate!!!!!


----------



## m.punja (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeah I'd love to see some pics of the Cobra hooded mate, looks great


----------



## Whisper2 (Jul 16, 2007)

sexy looking snakes you have there.

not sure what would do if i got stuck with 100 odd baby vens but hey.

love the set up.

bel : )


----------

